# Paratilapia polleni setting up to spawn



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

A three years old pair of Paratilapia polleni have staked out a small territory beside a rock and backed by a chunk of driftwood. They are keeping other tank inhabitants away from the area, and are looking like they "mean business".


----------



## KingPiccolo SB (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you managed to spawn them before this?

I have a pair that the male has been trying to spawn for a month or so he occasionally vibrates all over the female but she doesn't pay much attention to him.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

KingPiccolo SB said:


> Have you managed to spawn them before this?
> 
> I have a pair that the male has been trying to spawn for a month or so he occasionally vibrates all over the female but she doesn't pay much attention to him.


Yes, I've had them spawn two or three times that I know of. I just kept fry from one spawn. Here's a pic of the pair with their fry.


----------



## KingPiccolo SB (Oct 12, 2012)

That's a great picture and the parents are really nice fish, these are my favorite cichlid of any that i've kept. I hope my spawn.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks. I hope your pair comes through for you. :thumb:


----------

